# Rhinestone business package vs cutter/software



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,
Im torn between which route to take in starting Rhinestone biz.

1. I love love love the ultimate sport package from RW which has everything I would need to start designing decals and shirts right out the box IMMEDIATELY! .....then over the next few months I could get cutter....materials....software.

vs

2.Buying cutter this month....wait.....
Buying software and materials another month. Plus add in the the learning curve. My budget just wont let me do all 3 of these in the same month for option # 2.

Need opinons please. Which route would you take and why?

Thanks


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi CC, We always recommend to go with what you think would be best for YOUR business and budget. They both have advantages in our opinion. Some businesses want to get to selling right away and get pre-cut templates off the start to sell items right away. 

Others like to purchase the machines, software, and materials upfront to learn and make their own templates off the start. There is some time involved in learning the softwares, machines, etc..

It is always going to be less expensive long term to have the machines, software, and materials to make your own designs and templates. However, it is a much larger upfront cost as well. That is why we say to do what your business and budget allows you too. There are many members here on the forum that will help you get started and answer any questions you have. 

You are on the right track and asking the right questions before jumping to gun! Do your research and figure out what is best for you. 

Let us know if you ever have any questions. 

Matt


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I know you've been looking into doing this for quite awhile!
There are advantages to both of your options. If you're wanting to start selling right away, getting the ready made templates would be good so you can start making money from bling immediately. That could be good if you can make your money back quickly to start saving up for the equipment and supplies. 

However, if you're not in a major hurry to sell NOW, you could buy what you can afford now. My only suggestion would be that you buy the software first and then save up for the cutter. There isn't much of a learning curve with the cutter but it will take you a little more time to learn software. You can be designing and building up your design files so when you can afford your cutter, you'll be able to just start cranking out templates and making your bling apparel and decals.

Like Matt said, it's really wise of you to do your homework and really think things through.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I started out making my designs all by hand with no help from any software programs or cutters. To say the least this was very time consuming. The only upfront costs I had was my supplies which I made that money back very quickly and allowed me to start turning a profit very quickly. 

Then I found this forum and realized that there were products out there to make my job a lot easier. I had enough money saved up and decided to purchase a KNK Maxx with the ACS Software. In a very short period of time I was able to make the money back from purchasing my Maxx and am right back to the point of only shelling out money for my supplies. 

If I had found this forum when I was first starting out I would have definitely purchased a good design program in the beginning. I think that this would have benefitted me the most without having to come up with a large amount of money. I also have Funtime Deluxe which was a fairly inexpensive program ($120).

If you are still testing the waters to see how rhinestones fit into your business you can still do this with little investment upfront.


----------

